# LED or HID?



## MJ20 (Sep 6, 2019)

People,
Haven't been in the growing circle for years.I'd like to know what's the better bet?HID or LED?

I'm seeing 1000w LED"s that can change from blue to red vs having to buy a separate bulb and a balast for HID.

Is it also possible to have another LED lamp at floor level facing up under the plants?

Are ventilation fans still required?

Which is better or more economical?


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 6, 2019)

Personally, the LEDs is much better, I use SP250 for my first grow now, they work well now.
Since some LEDs have the veg and bloom switch, you can change the light from blue to red at different stages. But you can see that the white light, full-spectrum is the tendency in the market, you don't need the switch, they have the all light plants needs at every stage.
I don't do that, only one light on the top.
Yes, you need it to exhaust the hot air.
In the long term, leds is more economical, the lifespan is longer.
LED is the future.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2019)

Be aware though that a 1000W HPS and a 1000W LED are not comparable.  You will need substantially more than a 1000W LED to replace a 1000W HPS.  A 1000W LED does not run at 1000W actual watts. 

You do not want to put a light on the floor.  Plants in nature do not receive light from underneath and they do not like it.  It confuses them and they do not know which way is up.  Plants grow towards the "sun".

Plants need ventilation regardless.  A continual supply of fresh CO2 is needed for proper photosynthesis.  And LEDs still produce enough heat that you will still need to cool your space...it is just a lot easier.

LEDs are more economical (unless you have to add heat to your space).  It is not just the lifespan of the LEDs, it is that you can generally run less actual wattage and cooling the space is easier.


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 7, 2019)

I wouldn't use anything les than a Gavita 1650e to replace a 1000w HID.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks peeps!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 10, 2019)

If you are running co2, leds are pretty excellent since you don't need to worry about wasting the gas ventilating your room in part to control heat. Running co2 with HIDs puts you in a nice temp range for the enrichment to really make a difference, but once you go over that range, you would ideally have a 'dump fan' on a thermostat to quickly purge the heat, or run ac. 
Ventilation or co2 enrichment are 100% necessary regardless of light source. How you accomplish this is going to depend on your space, your ambient temps,  and how much engineering you are willing to do : )


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2019)

I run one of these King Led 1500  $155 US>>>>https://www.amazon.com/Double-Spect...ords=king+led&qid=1568143787&s=gateway&sr=8-4

And one of these King Led 1200 $135 US>>>>https://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Gre...5JHN6E8J5GGN6Q8ZHVCS&qid=1568143856&s=gateway

In a 4 foot by 4 foot, 6 and a half foot-high Tent and they work great.  It matches and even outperforms the 1000 watts of HPS I used to run in this same tent.


----------



## Devile (Sep 19, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> Personally, the LEDs is much better, I use SP250 for my first grow now, they work well now.
> Since some LEDs have the veg and bloom switch, you can change the light from blue to red at different stages. But you can see that the white light, full-spectrum is the tendency in the market, you don't need the switch, they have the all light plants needs at every stage.
> I don't do that, only one light on the top.
> Yes, you need it to exhaust the hot air.
> ...


I can not agree with you more brother, I also think Led is the future as leds become more and more affordable and efficient


----------



## Devile (Sep 19, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I run one of these King Led 1500  $155 US>>>>https://www.amazon.com/Double-Spect...ords=king+led&qid=1568143787&s=gateway&sr=8-4
> 
> And one of these King Led 1200 $135 US>>>>https://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Greenhouse-Indoor-Flower-Dual-chip/dp/B01JLKUA2W/ref=sxin_3_ac_d_rm?ac_md=3-2-a2luZyBsZWQgMTIwMCBncm93IGxpZ2h0cw==-ac_d_rm&keywords=king+led&pd_rd_i=B01JLKUA2W&pd_rd_r=d956b937-291c-4b5b-ae61-7c8eb6d7ad4d&pd_rd_w=7nd7m&pd_rd_wg=5XJU3&pf_rd_p=404c4843-2c96-4d0d-a5fe-2b0598693e61&pf_rd_r=5JHN6E8J5GGN6Q8ZHVCS&qid=1568143856&s=gateway
> 
> In a 4 foot by 4 foot, 6 and a half foot-high Tent and they work great.  It matches and even outperforms the 1000 watts of HPS I used to run in this same tent.



I can not see the actual power of these leds, I think this supplier is using wrong product name to mislead customers, the actual power of this led must be very low


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 19, 2019)

MJ20 said:


> People,
> Haven't been in the growing circle for years.I'd like to know what's the better bet?HID or LED?
> 
> I'm seeing 1000w LED"s that can change from blue to red vs having to buy a separate bulb and a balast for HID.
> ...



Right now. a lot of people talked about quantum board LED grow light. There are a lot of choices in market like HLG, Fluence. 
If your budget is limited, i suggest you to check the Mars SP250. Because i have used it for a while and think it worthy of the price.


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 19, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> Personally, the LEDs is much better, I use SP250 for my first grow now, they work well now.
> Since some LEDs have the veg and bloom switch, you can change the light from blue to red at different stages. But you can see that the white light, full-spectrum is the tendency in the market, you don't need the switch, they have the all light plants needs at every stage.
> I don't do that, only one light on the top.
> Yes, you need it to exhaust the hot air.
> ...



Hey buddy, I used that light for a while. Did you meet any heat issue? I think it is a little overheated when full power on.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2019)

Devile said:


> I can not see the actual power of these leds, I think this supplier is using wrong product name to mislead customers, the actual power of this led must be very low



It says it right in the beginning.  "Energy saving: just consumes about 260w power"


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 19, 2019)

with LED is it the higher  watts or umol/s that we should be going for


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2019)

I have two Lush lights, one huge and one half the size. They were stupid expensive but they are worth it.. When i think back to the MH and HPS, all the ducting and blah blah blah. Now i have one fan and open the window.. love LED's.


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 19, 2019)

Umol is whats important.

As it is, the most powerful LED I know of is the Phillips 635w Green Power Toplight Compact.

At 635w it produces 1850 Umol. Beating the 1000w Eye Hortilux HPS. Its 1600 Umol.

Only bad thing about the Green Power is that they wont sell less than 40 at a time.

The next most powerful I know about is the 645w Gavita 1700e.

Its 1700 Umol,

LED right now at the top of the heap are 40% more efficient vs HID, but are 2x-4x more expensive at startup.  Beware of cheap LED. You get what you pay for.
Just consider the best, of the best are 40% more Efficient vs HID, and remember all LED, are not created equal.

1150w Gavita HID is 2150 umol. We use 2, but the infrared is out of this world. Super hot, and you have to have at least 36 inches from top of canopy. 40 may be better depending on strain. They will cover 5 x 6 at 40 inches.


----------



## Devile (Sep 21, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> Hey buddy, I used that light for a while. Did you meet any heat issue? I think it is a little overheated when full power on.


You can move the driver of SP250led  outsid of tent to lower temperature in the tent


----------



## Devile (Sep 21, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> with LED is it the higher  watts or umol/s that we should be going for


umol/s shows the leds' efficiency, it is more important


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 21, 2019)

Cheers guys I was tossing up between 2 lights  spydr 800watt 2320 umols or the sunpix 900watt 1840 umols same price I think Ill go with the spydr


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 24, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Cheers guys I was tossing up between 2 lights  spydr 800watt 2320 umols or the sunpix 900watt 1840 umols same price I think Ill go with the spydr


That light looks good but it is so pricy for me. good luck.


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 24, 2019)

Devile said:


> You can move the driver of SP250led  outsid of tent to lower temperature in the tent


Hey, thanks for the idea. how can i move the driver out of the tent? I think i will need a longer cord?


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 24, 2019)

Devile said:


> I can not see the actual power of these leds, I think this supplier is using wrong product name to mislead customers, the actual power of this led must be very low


Yeah, most companies do this, also in the Alibaba, this is their trick, so many people got sucked, there are no fools again now. But there are still have some companies that state the actual power, like Californialightworks, Black dog, Mars hydro. The LED has its strengths, it doesn't need to compare with the HPS, HID to exaggerate wattage


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> Hey, thanks for the idea. how can i move the driver out of the tent? I think i will need a longer cord?


you can contact them buy the cord, i buy two cord when i take the order, how wise me


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 27, 2019)

SmokeRich211 said:


> you can contact them buy the cord, i buy two cord when i take the order, how wise me


Thanks, i have contacted them. But i don't like to pay for that. I think they should think about this and take care of that.


----------

